# What Was The Last Furry Convention Pre-Covid19 Lockdown?



## Jojer (Jul 19, 2020)

I’ll probably get different answers from different parts of the world but what were the very last fur cons that were able to happen before the pandemic became global and lockdowns occurred?

list names and dates, please! I love watching the fursuit parades at cons and I’m curious to see the lucky furs that participated.


----------



## Dinocanid (Jul 19, 2020)

I believe it was Fur The More 2020 (which I attended ). The dates were March 6th - 8th


----------



## Jojer (Jul 19, 2020)

Dinocanid said:


> I believe it was Fur The More 2020 (which I attended ). The dates were March 6th - 8th


Neat, my bday happened between then! I’ll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 20, 2020)

VancouFur 2020 was also March 5 - 8, surely Canada's only Fur Con for 2020!


----------



## Jojer (Jul 22, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> VancouFur 2020 was also March 5 - 8, surely Canada's only Fur Con for 2020!


Two fur cons running at once! Great to know, thank you.


----------



## Kumali (Jul 23, 2020)

Blue Ridge FurFare in Asheville NC was scheduled for March 12-15, 2020 - does anybody know if it went on? That was right about the time everything shut down, or just before...


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 23, 2020)

Kumali said:


> Blue Ridge FurFare in Asheville NC was scheduled for March 12-15, 2020 - does anybody know if it went on? That was right about the time everything shut down, or just before...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239179903783895046
Looks like it did go on, but they amended the panel size, did extra cleaning, and made hygiene recommendations! 

I'm sure it was too late to cancel, with it being only days away after the Covid announcement, so their would have been a huge financial loss to everyone if they called it off less than a week before!

So, was probably the 1st and last con of 2020 with Covid restrictions in place!


----------



## wasder26 (Feb 17, 2021)

About Europe, I believe the last convention was Gdakon in Poland. It took place 26.02-01.03.2020 in Rumia and I think a week or two later pretty much all european countries started restricting movement across the border.

Yet in terms of Poland, we had a convention in August, as country had very low amount of coronavirus cases compared to most European countries... and honestly: people in this country behave like if coronavirus didn't exist so spending a week with 100 people in one hotel (with quite regular police inspections, so attendees were in huge part actually wearing masks and behaving) felt way safer than working in a shop where telling customer to wear a mask was an easy way to make them invade your personal space with their non-covered mouths.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 19, 2021)

Fur Squared 2020  was Feb 14-16th.


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Mar 10, 2021)

Furnal Solstice December 1st 2019


----------

